# bunlar sadece



## képi

bunlar sadece 1 gecelik depomuz=))azıcık ama kişi başı 3er tane saat 3buçuk 4 için fena değil bide jack daniel's olunca=))

Could someone tell me what this language is and what was said?​


----------



## képi

Also:

efeet benim küçük kanatlı bi pumam var göğüsümün üstünde kalbimin orda besliyorum=)) ... işte terbiyes,zlikte SON NOKTA bu resmim=))


----------



## Alijsh

It's apparently in Turkish but I can't translate it for you.


----------



## képi

Thank you, though, Alijsh


----------



## Spectre scolaire

...these are our only provisions [“our dépôt”], for one night [_bir gecelik_], not too much [“rather little”], but three for each [person] for 3½ to 4 hours is not too bad [_fena değil_] – and there is [also] a [bottle of] Jack Daniel's.

az, “little” + diminutive suffix –cIk (and a _svarabhakti_ vowel).

_üçer_ is a _distributive form_ of the number 3 (üç).

_bide_ is a popular form of _bir de_, “and one”.

The syntax of olunca, “being”, is rather _free_ (to say the least).

As there is no context whatsoever, it is not very “rewarding” to translate stuff like this. The second statement is as silly as the first one, if not more so. The central “theme” being: “I have a small winged puma on my breast [which] I feed there on my heart” ... Whatever.

_terbiyes,zlikte_ should be terbiyesizlikte, “in bad manners”, cf. terbiye, “education; good manners”; -sIz [with four-fold vowel harmony] “without”; -lIk [same “harmony”...]; –dE [with _two_-fold vowel harmony] = locative suffix. 

_Alijsh_ will recognize the Arabic loanword _terbiye_.

I’ll leave it there... 
​


----------



## ukuca

képi said:


> Also:
> 
> efeet benim küçük kanatlı bi pumam var göğüsümün üstünde kalbimin orda besliyorum=)) ... işte terbiyes,zlikte SON NOKTA bu resmim=))


 
Yeeaah, I have a little puma with wings, at the top of my chest, right near my heart, I feed him there =)) And here's the final frontier of impropriety, that's my picture =))


----------



## ukuca

képi said:


> bunlar sadece 1 gecelik depomuz=))azıcık ama kişi başı 3er tane saat 3buçuk 4 için fena değil bide jack daniel's olunca=))​
> 
> Could someone tell me what this language is and what was said?​


 
That looks like a casual one, without knowing the context:
- these are our stash just for one night =)) not much but, three for each (of us?) and it's not bad for 3:30 and 4:00 (am or pm, i can't tell), and beside (if) they are Jack Daniel's =))


----------



## Spectre scolaire

ukuca said:
			
		

> and it's not bad for 3:30 and 4:00 (am or pm, i can't tell)


 With the place of _saat_, that would sound more plausible. But what does this actually mean?




			
				ukuca said:
			
		

> beside (if) they are Jack Daniel's


If you imply that the whole stash is of this brand, it could be: “and as long as it is [all] Jack Daniel’s...”

Generally, a context is deplorably missing... 
​


----------



## ukuca

*bi de Jack Daniel's olunca:* You're right, "as long as they are Jack Daniel's " sounds more plausible. 
I can't really tell what he/she wanted to say by "saat 3buçuk 4 için fena değil". I assume that he/she is talking about the sufficiency of drinks.


----------



## orhan

bunlar sadece 1 gecelik depomuz=))azıcık ama kişi başı 3er tane saat 3 buçuk 4 için fena değil bide jack daniel's olunca=))
 
Ce sont seulement notre dépôt pour une nuit=)) très peu mais 3 pour une personne pas mal pour 3,30 ; 4 heure s’il y aura jack daniel’s
 
evet benim küçük kanatlı bi pumam var göğüsümün üstünde kalbimin orda besliyorum=)) ... işte terbiyes,zlikte SON NOKTA bu resmim=))
 
Oui j’ai un puma à petite aile je le nouris sur mon seine, sur la place de mon cœur=))…C’est le dernier point dans l’ impolitesse, mon image


----------



## képi

This is what a college student sent me - I think it was probably something innapropiate.


----------



## orhan

képi said:


> This is what a college student sent me - I think it was probably something innapropiate.


 
probably.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

képi said:


> *Bunlar sadece bir gecelik depomuz. Azıcık; ama kişi başı üçer tane, saat 3.5-4.00 için fena değil, bir de Jack Daniel's olunca...*​


​


képi said:


> *Evet, benim küçük kanatlı bir pumam var göğüsümün üstünde. Kalbimin orada besliyorum. İşte, terbiyeszlikte son nokta bu resmim.*


----------

